# Ingredients



## VenVes

Hi,

I would like to know if anyone could help give me a correct translation for this Korean ingredient for an instant noodle I bought from a store yesterday? (Plus, will there be any pork sources inside the ingredients? I'm a Vegan )

*Here* is a snapshot I took of the ingredients, with my smartphone.

Thank you.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hello,

The seasoning mix contains cheese and milk powder.
It's also noted 'manufactured in a facility that processes pork, egg, shrimp, crab, mackerel, etc.
This thing sounds like bad news for vegans


----------



## Rance

If you are a Vegan, that thing is no good for you.
Among the ingredients, there are couple I find not suitable for a vegan.
I personally don't know what all these ingredients are, so I will point out things you want to avoid.
Noodle seems to be free from non-vegan stuff and the soup ingredients are the problem.

Terms to avoid as a vegan:

*치즈(cheese)
치즈*분말 = cheese powder
*치즈*혼합분말 = cheese powder with something else
*치즈*5.6% = contains cheese 5.6%

*유(milk)*
분말*유*크림 = heavy cream powder (?)
*유*크림혼합분말 = Heavy cream powder + extra
*유*청분말 = milk serum powder

*버터(butter)
버터*체다 = butter +cheddar cheese?

Also the last statement is more for people with allergic reactions to certain ingredients than the vegans, but I will translate for you.
"이 제품은 돼지고기, 계란, 토마토, 메밀, 새우, 게, 고등어 성분등을 사용한 제품과 같은 제조시설에서 제조하고 있습니다".
"This product is processed in same facility which also process pork, eggs, tomato, buckwheat, shrimp, crabs, mackerel, etc for other product".


----------

